# Failed to open vmcore: wrong minidump version. expected 1 got 2



## lumen (Feb 28, 2012)

Good morning friends.
Immediately apologize for my English.
I have a problem of this nature, and sometimes falls out in the crust and the core after the server restarts automatically.
In the mail comes a letter to read

```
Checking setuid files and devices:

Checking for uids of 0:
root 0
toor 0

Checking for passwordless accounts:

Checking login.conf permissions:

mx.zhigulinet.ru ipfw denied packets:
+++ /tmp/security.58FzGBvF      2012-02-25 03:05:55.000000000 +0400
+00604     24     1280 deny tcp from any to any dst-port 445 setup
+00701  12730   992940 deny udp from any 137 to any
+00703     93    21297 deny udp from any 138 to any
+01002      4      128 unreach port udp from any to any dst-port 33435-33524
+01007     25     1484 deny log logamount 1500 ip from any to any

mx.zhigulinet.ru kernel log messages:
+++ /tmp/security.H7AbXPSu      2012-02-25 03:05:55.000000000 +0400
+pid 29040 (perl), uid 110: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
+
+
+Fatal trap 9: general protection fault while in kernel mode
+cpuid = 1; apic id = 01
+instruction pointer    = 0x8:0xffffffff80780364
+stack pointer          = 0x10:0xffffff8079609860
+frame pointer          = 0x10:0x75e
+code segment           = base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
+                       = DPL 0, pres 1, long 1, def32 0, gran 1
+processor eflags       = interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0
+current process                = 44849 (perl)
+trap number            = 9
+panic: general protection fault
+cpuid = 1
+Uptime: 2d11h50m1s
+Physical memory: 4081 MB
+Dumping 672 MB: 657 641 625 609 593 577 561 545 529 513 497 481 465 449 433 417 401 385 369 353 337 321 305 289 273 257 241 225 209 193 177 161 145 129 113 97 81 65 49 33 17 1
+Dump complete
+Automatic reboot in 15 seconds - press a key on the console to abort
+Rebooting...
+cpu_reset: Stopping other CPUs
+Copyright (c) 1992-2011 The FreeBSD Project.
+WARNING: / was not properly dismounted
+WARNING: /tmp was not properly dismounted
+WARNING: /usr was not properly dismounted
+WARNING: /var was not properly dismounted
+/var: mount pending error: blocks 12 files 2
+pid 6195 (perl), uid 110: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
+pid 9856 (perl), uid 110: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
+pid 33882 (conftest), uid 0: exited on signal 12 (core dumped)
+pid 33905 (conftest), uid 0: exited on signal 12 (core dumped)
+pid 51311 (perl), uid 110: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
+pid 82318 (perl), uid 110: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
+pid 8835 (cvsup), uid 0: exited on signal 6 (core dumped)
+instruction pointer    = 0x8:0xffffffff80778b40
+stack pointer          = 0x10:0xffffff80794a6400
+frame pointer          = 0x10:0xffffff000a20a1b0
+current process                = 13557 (perl)
+Uptime: 6d16h59m58s

mx.zhigulinet.ru login failures:

mx.zhigulinet.ru refused connections:

Checking for a current audit database:

Database created: Fri Feb 24 04:30:00 MSK 2012

Checking for packages with security vulnerabilities:

0 problem(s) in your installed packages found.

-- End of security output --
```

Dump saved, I try to watch it, but it does not work

```
kgdb kernel.debug /var/crash/vmcore.13
GNU gdb 6.1.1 [FreeBSD]
Copyright 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "amd64-marcel-freebsd"...
Failed to open vmcore: wrong minidump version. expected 1 got 2
(kgdb)
```


```
mx# cat info.13
Dump header from device /dev/ad0s1b
  Architecture: amd64
  Architecture Version: 2
  Dump Length: 696594432B (664 MB)
  Blocksize: 512
  Dumptime: Mon Feb 27 12:09:49 2012
  Hostname: mx.zhigulinet.ru
  Magic: FreeBSD Kernel Dump
  Version String: FreeBSD 7.4-STABLE #0: Mon Sep 26 12:04:27 MSD 2011
    dnsus@mx.zhigulinet.ru:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/dns_serv
  Panic String: general protection fault
  Dump Parity: 805348644
  Bounds: 13
  Dump Status: good
mx#
```

I understand that any package that uses pearl, drop my server.
And even assuming that it p5-Mail-SpamAssassin, but why can not I view the dump.
Do not tell me that you can still try.

The attachment installed packages, as well as running processes

psauxxww.txt
pkg.txt 
pkg_continue.txt


----------

